# PADI Lionfish Hunter Course



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Want to get up to speed on hunting Lionfish quicker and w/out making Rookie mistakes? Capt Mark and Dive Pros is offering Lionfish Hunter courses. Call 850.456.8845 to sign up.


----------

